# Best Vinyl Cutter for beginner



## taknchances (Oct 3, 2013)

Needing suggestion for vinyl cutter for beginner but who will do large volume? And where to purchase?

Thanks!!

Melissa


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

For larger volumes you will want a servo cutter.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Graphtec for me


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

We love graphtec! We own a few of them and highly recommend the fc8600's. But rolands are great too, we have used them and do use their printers.
If you are spending someone else's money though...summa makes some very nice equipment.


----------



## dcbevins (Jul 31, 2011)

Beginner beginner or beginner serious? That is if you just want to dabble maybe one of the hobby cutters as they strive to make them simple enough for most to comprehend.

If you want to latter turn serious, the hobby cutters won't do. But cutting vinyl is as far from push button easy as you can get. It drops many people into the deep end of the pool quick. Way over the head, and they can't swim.


----------



## ejnrby (Oct 20, 2014)

dcbevins said:


> But cutting vinyl is as far from push button easy as you can get. It drops many people into the deep end of the pool quick. Way over the head, and they can't swim.


I disagree completely here. As far as textile decorating methods go, a vinyl cutter is about as easy as it gets. With the Graphtec CE6000, you get the cutter, two pieces of software (illustrator/corel plugin, and standalone design software), and a video that shows you start to finish how to set it up. 

For most people they can be operating in a half a day, and fully comfortable with a machine within a week. There is no method that is as easy, clean, or low-maintenance as a good cutter and a heat press. 

Maybe more entry-level cutters are more difficult, but the CE6000 is a cakewalk.


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

The Graphtec, Roland, Mimaki, Mutoh, Summa cutters are all professional grade. They really aren't 'beginner' from a cost perspective.
Consider a Saga, GCC, Creation, etc. unit that you can trade in later for one of the above. Make sure you get a training session if you really are a beginner and haven't cut vinyl before.


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

300 bucks and you get cameo 3. Good enough for beginner. When you need those expensive suggestions which our dear forum members suggested to you, you can go and spend few k.

Until then, cameo 3 will work.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

CorelDRAW basic will not work with Graphtec CorelDraw plug in. CorelDRAW basic does not have macro editor. The plugin requires the macro library to work with it. Otherwise, you have to use Graphtec standalone software. It wasn't easy for me. I rather use the plug in because I can create vector graphics or clean and modify traced objects better in CorelDRAW. I don't have to switch back and forth between CorelDRAW and Graphtec standalone software.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

Or go to proworldinc.com and give our sponsor some business for barely more than you would spend on the Cameo. Their $519 package comes with ~$50 of vinyl so the price of the cutter is ~$470; a savings of $25 if bought separately. So,
$300 for the Cameo, $495 for the GCC (alone), or $470+$49=$519 for the package of a good cutter and arguably the best HTV (Siser Easyweed).


----------



## taknchances (Oct 3, 2013)

Serious beginner. Embroidery for over 8 years and have enjoyed, thought I'd dab in the heat press since it seems to be a growing thing and the possibilities are endless.

Thanks,
Melissa


----------



## taknchances (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## taknchances (Oct 3, 2013)

Question, does Illustrator that works with my embroidery machine software work with the vinyl cutter?


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

taknchances said:


> Question, does Illustrator that works with my embroidery machine software work with the vinyl cutter?


Yes it does, but I am not telling you, cause you didn't like my post -.-


----------



## taknchances (Oct 3, 2013)

Thank you. It's not that I didn't want to since I was thinking that I had. I thank you and everyone else for their time, I'm sure all of you are busy and taking the time to reply, well I do appreciate it very much!!

Thank you again!!


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

taknchances said:


> Thank you. It's not that I didn't want to since I was thinking that I had. I thank you and everyone else for their time, I'm sure all of you are busy and taking the time to reply, well I do appreciate it very much!!
> 
> Thank you again!!


I was joking,don't worry about it


----------



## taknchances (Oct 3, 2013)

Where are you located? Thinking near the sea with your name, very original.


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

taknchances said:


> Where are you located? Thinking near the sea with your name, very original.


I am from Slovenia. I live in a city Ljubljana. Here is a picture of my city


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

beautiful city and surroundings seacookie

is that your house in the upper right with the flag?


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

into the T said:


> beautiful city and surroundings seacookie
> 
> is that your house in the upper right with the flag?


Hey, I know it's a small castle, but at least it's a castle


----------



## dcbevins (Jul 31, 2011)

ejnrby said:


> I disagree completely here. As far as textile decorating methods go, a vinyl cutter is about as easy as it gets. With the Graphtec CE6000, you get the cutter, two pieces of software (illustrator/corel plugin, and standalone design software), and a video that shows you start to finish how to set it up.
> 
> For most people they can be operating in a half a day, and fully comfortable with a machine within a week. There is no method that is as easy, clean, or low-maintenance as a good cutter and a heat press.
> 
> Maybe more entry-level cutters are more difficult, but the CE6000 is a cakewalk.


If someone is brand new to this, has no idea about vector graphics, then its going to be weeks not half a day.


----------



## taknchances (Oct 3, 2013)

Breathtaking!!! How incredible is technology? I'd have never thought growing up that the possibilities as they are would ever be, guess my mind couldn't have. I often wish I'd have gone into a business where I could travel or host a show where I was paid to travel and see amazing places like where you live.

Have you ever been to the states? Do you have fb or web page? I'm not crazy but so intrigued that you are there doing the same thing, sounds really stupid but wondering how fashion is there compared to here.

Thanks!!


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

taknchances said:


> Breathtaking!!! How incredible is technology? I'd have never thought growing up that the possibilities as they are would ever be, guess my mind couldn't have. I often wish I'd have gone into a business where I could travel or host a show where I was paid to travel and see amazing places like where you live.
> 
> Have you ever been to the states? Do you have fb or web page? I'm not crazy but so intrigued that you are there doing the same thing, sounds really stupid but wondering how fashion is there compared to here.
> 
> Thanks!!


You confused me a little I must admit. -.-

This year we got big wind mill with a help of our bellowed Melanie, which helps generate electricity, so we can have one computer which we use for internet. We get coupons, each individual gets some and we need to watch out so we don't spend them all at once! We take turns in using internet. -.-

We are high fashion country.

here is Mayor of our city:









here is a police, chasing a robber:









and here are happy citizens of Ljubljana:









We are happy and we love life


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

on a serious note... here is from michael moore:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5g3Km5kSi7A

We don't have bandwidth cap and we use optic cable.We got wi fi across the city. Oh yes, lot's of our guys are working in silicon valley...We are near austria, and people here are driving porsche, bmw,mercedes and so on(the ones who got money).. I seen few times mustang,lamborghini..

We have bunch of mc donalds in the city but i like more cevapcici or pljeskavica u lepinji.  I drink real coffee and not american juice 

Here is a recipe for good coffee. I drink it black with no sugar no milk, but for others this will be good recipe:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvNWLrRzIAM

recipe for cevapcici scroll down for recipe in english:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vFpsC0OhaM

Girl on that video is not slovenian, but I found only this one written in english 


Right now I feel like my country should pay me for this post...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSUMCF0tQhg


----------



## taknchances (Oct 3, 2013)

You certainly are a good advertisement for your country.

I must admit also after reading over my note it was a bit confusing. I was so excited that I forgot all that I was going to say, meaning your in another country and with technology we can talk and discuss this industry and fads, etc.

You really had me for a minute and really thought, ummm but I'm so gullible that I believe most everything, really. I started questioning with your police patrol but really believed the one computer and coupons and was going to ask about that. You never know what other countries are like. 

I'm not sure how to attach pic but will send, our area is beautiful and only hour to the next big city, Raleigh, NC and 1 1/2 hr to the beach and couple hours from mountains. 

Are there any trendy t-shirts or jewelry, anything to do with heat press or embroidery there? Socks seem to be big here and a shirt company, Simply Southern and Southern March. 

Another thing is womens or mens wrist cuff with initials, from a small width to large. They have these thru Conde Systems but unsure of the quality. The lay straight, do the heat press and bend with a tool. I'm planning on doing soon as I get a sample of the bracelet. 

Thanks!


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

taknchances said:


> You certainly are a good advertisement for your country.
> 
> I must admit also after reading over my note it was a bit confusing. I was so excited that I forgot all that I was going to say, meaning your in another country and with technology we can talk and discuss this industry and fads, etc.
> 
> ...


My country is small. 2 mil people. We have I think 5 heat press t-shirt businesses in our country, which all do generic t-shirts.

It would be quite easy to take on competition if I would do generic in Slovenia. But I am not interested in that. I don't enjoy doing generic, and 2 million people is not enough. I am interested in Germany market.

Young people here wear:nike,adidas,puma,rebook and similar.


----------

